# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Adobe Acrobat Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Adobe Acrobat Buffer Overflow Vulnerability*
Secunia Advisory:	SA21014	Print Advisory 
Release Date:	2006-07-12

*Critical:	Moderately critical
Impact:*	System access
*Where:*	From remote
*Solution Status:*	Vendor Patch

*Software:*	Adobe Acrobat 6.x
CVE reference:	CVE-2006-3453

*Description:*
A vulnerability has been reported in Adobe Acrobat, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.

The vulnerability is caused due to a boundary error when distilling files to PDF. This can be exploited to cause a buffer overflow via a specially crafted file.

Successful exploitation allows execution of arbitrary code.

The vulnerability has been reported in versions 6.0 through 6.0.4 for Windows and Macintosh.

*Solution:* Update to version 6.0.5.

Provided and/or discovered by: Reported by the vendor.
Original Advisory: Adobe: http://www.adobe.com/support/securit...apsb06-09.html

*
Adobe Acrobat / Adobe Reader Insecure Default Permissions*
Secunia Advisory:	SA21016	Print Advisory 
Release Date:	2006-07-12

*Critical:	Less critical
Impact:*	Security Bypass, Manipulation of data, Privilege escalation
Where:	Local system
Solution Status:	Vendor Patch

OS:	Apple Macintosh OS X

Software:	
Adobe Acrobat 6.x
Adobe Reader 6.x
CVE reference:	CVE-2006-3452
*
Description:*
A vulnerability has been reported in Adobe Acrobat and Adobe Reader, which can be exploited by malicious, local users to bypass certain security restrictions or gain escalated privileges.

The vulnerability is caused due to insecure default file permissions being set on the installed files and folders. This allows any non-privileged users on the system to remove the files or replace them with malicious binaries.

The vulnerability has been reported for Adobe Acrobat 6.0.4 and Adobe Reader 6.0.4 for Mac OS. Prior versions may be also affected.

*Solution:* Update to Adobe Acrobat 6.0.5 or Adobe Reader 6.0.5.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/

Provided and/or discovered by: Reported by the vendor.
Original Advisory: Adobe: http://www.adobe.com/support/securit...apsb06-08.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Переполнение буфера в Adobe Acrobat*
*Программа:*  Adobe Acrobat 6.0 - 6.0.4 для Windows и Macintosh
*Опасность:* Средняя
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных во время преобразования файлов в формат PDF. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.
*
Решение:* Установите последнюю версию (6.0.5) с сайта производителя.


*Обход ограничений безопасности в Adobe Acrobat / Adobe Reader* 
*Программа:*
Adobe Acrobat 6.0.4 для Mac OS
Adobe Reader 6.0.4 для Mac OS
*Опасность:* Низкая
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет
*
Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности.

Уязвимость существует из-за наличия небезопасных привилегий на доступ к установленным файлам и каталогам. Локальный непривилегированный пользователь может удалить или изменить файлы на злонамеренное приложение.
*
Решение:* Установите последнюю версию (Adobe Acrobat 6.0.5 или Adobe Reader 6.0.5) с сайта производителя.

----------

